# excise sinus tract w/removal foreign body



## lindacoder (Sep 30, 2009)

Would you code this note as 10120 or 10121 or something else:

An elliptical incision was made transversely and this tract was excised down to the abdominal wall. Getting down to this area, there were two Ethibond sutures which were removed. It did not appear to go into the abdominal wall itself and the fistula was taken down to healthy tissue. There were no signs of a hernia. Deep tissues were closed with interrupted 000 Vicryl. Skin edges were closed with interrupted 4-0 nylon simple sutures. Sterile dressing was applied.

Thanks


----------



## tanyaharberts (Oct 1, 2009)

Is there documentation to support 49402? (Removal of foreign body from peritoneal cavity)  
Also, what is the length of the closure?  I would bill an intermediate (layered) closure (12031-12037)


----------



## mjewett (Oct 1, 2009)

In this instance I code 13160, 15002.  Read the description closely for code 15002 it states excision of open wound, burn, or *scar*.... and code 13160 is the secondary closure.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lindacoder (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for the input!!!!!!!


----------



## magnolia1 (Oct 1, 2009)

Based on your procedure description, I would use 13160 only.
I would only use 15002 in conjunction with a skin graft procedures.


----------

